# found my dream chi...



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

they are selling him on Kijiji for 500 bucks  because there son is allergic he is exactly what I want! and I cant get him  this super sucks !!!:foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG he looks like a little bunny!! He is so cute!!


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

hes beautiful! why cant u get him?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

He is really sweet. How come u cant get him??


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he looks like mobi lol cute!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh you should totally get him!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww he is adorable


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I cant get him because brad just stated school yesturday and we just dont have the extra money .. if it was the end of june i would already have him lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am just asking.

I do not want this to sound cold and unfeeling toward the little one, but do you think that you could negotiate with the seller? A lower price now or a deposit with a receipt to hold him until June? I suppose if the child is allergic they would want him out right away. A family member who would spot you the money for a couple of months? Just wondered.

I also wonder why they want so much for him. Is he registered? Have they paid for neuter, medical expenses?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, they might go down. It never hurts to ask! Or see if someone could loan you the money, it's only a couple months! And he does look a lot like Mobie.. 

Mine aren't registered.. but they were soooo much cheaper than that!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He looks like the Easter bunny! 

I don't think he looks like mobie other than same colour lol


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

i would just ask them if they could lower the price and you could come get him the same day. if there sons allergic they probably want him out as fast as they can. i hope you can get him! good luck!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Any news on this guy? He is a sweet heart! Don't think he looks much like Mobie though. hehe Besides color of course. But he is adorable!


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful little face


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

MChis said:


> Any news on this guy? He is a sweet heart! Don't think he looks much like Mobie though. hehe Besides color of course. But he is adorable!


I sent them a msg but not reply  hes still up though


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Just a questions... if you can't afford to buy him, will you be able to pay for all the vet bills that come with a puppy? Just something to think of since you already have a pack going already  It gets so expensive!

Of course it would make a difference if that amount you were paying for included him already being neutered/having shots/etc. Is he all up to date?

Good luck!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just saying what a sweet little easter bunny package and hopeing for a good update


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MChis said:


> Any news on this guy? He is a sweet heart! Don't think he looks much like Mobie though. hehe Besides color of course. But he is adorable!


lol yea thats what i ment


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

no msg's back... If i msg them again They will think Im a stalker Hahahaha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well if it is meant to be dear, it will happen. If they don't/can't get him sold they WILL contact you I bet!! 
Good luck girly


----------

